# Intro From Texas



## Chef (Mar 18, 2011)

Didnt see an into page....
I love the look of this site!!

Heres my rancher....


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Welcome to the MIMB family Chef. There are a lot of great guys on here. I've found a lot of knowledge reading through the posts here. I like the 420, what kind of riding do you do?


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome, definitely a good group of people here. Good looking 420!


----------



## Chef (Mar 18, 2011)

Most days I use it for Farm use....
Then I go play in the creeks and tanks around the house... I have quite a bit of land to ride on at home. Most of it is still unexplored, not a fan of walking back to the house again!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome from another newbie. 

Farms and Hondas are like peanut butter and jelly. Some things just automatically go together.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

welcome


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome to the site, nice bike.


----------

